# My Jeep failed E-check, now what?



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

Well my new to me CJ7 failed the dreaded echeck. They said my NOx level was too high ,whatever that means. So now what? It does smoke a little so could that be the problem? Anyone know what this could mean? Is it rings or valves seals or something else. How much will it cost me to fix this? It is a 258 4spd
Thanks,


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

What were the conditions of the test? DId they put it on a dyno or just pull into a bay and jam a nozzle in the pipe? When was the last tune up? What grade of fuel did you use? Can you put a larger GVW plate on the Jeep to make it emissions exempt?


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

They did just stick a pipe in the tailpipe. Since I just bought it I'm not sure when it was last tuned up. I run 87 octane, and not sure about the gvw plate. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Before you get checked change the plugs, wires, oil. Check the PCV valve. Make sure all vacuum hoses are connected and no leaks are present. Run the fuel down and pump about 8 to 12 gallons of premium in it. Don't put any additives like Restore in it because it will read worse than it already does. Run the engine like a bat outta hell for 20 minutes before you get checked. This will cause the cat conv to heat up a bit hotter and help burn any unused fuel.

Worked for me on my CJ


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Smitty58 said:


> They said my NOx level was too high ,whatever that means.


From what I remember, the EGR system is there to control the NOx.
NOx is a by-product of a hot running engine.

To much NOx would indicate that the EGR system is not functioning correctly.

The EGR system does not operate at idle so they must have tested for this on the dino.

High readings off idle indicate that the EGR system is not operating correctly.
High readings at idle ????? you got me.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Get ya some Drygas (cold weather areas) or plain old isopropel (spl)
alcohol (same stuff). Add a small bottle 12 oz.or less to your gas
tank!

It Leans that bad boy motor right out. Make sure you heat that motor up
good to make it hot just before test !

LEAN & CLEAN ! Emissions PASSED !

Thats how I kept my old s-box passing in emissions when I lived in
Ca.! Your results may differ !


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

check the egr system make sure you have vac. to the valve
under load. some times you can ****** the timing and it with help with nox failures
john


----------



## jpunlimited (Aug 12, 2004)

every previous idea is great. do not panic!! nox is a half burned condition that has many origins. myth number one: high test burns better... not true. higher octane means a more controled combustion. this does not apply to you! 87 octane for you! add a cheater from auto zone (lowers emissions) add the dry gas. change the plugs! even if they foul every day. I will bet you a dollar you have a beat carb which is running rich (so what).change the air cleaner .if it is a crop duster(smokes) add an oil additive like STP or whatever that reduces burn off.the last option is to hand them the registration w/ a ben franklin an I am sure the numbers will all work...then just get a webber carb game over...it will run so clean even the tree huggers will love you...


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

My truck failed the nox test also. I took my truck to a buddie of mine he told me to change the converter. So we orderd the converter put it on and drove straight to the aims test station. And it fast passed the test. There was only about 2 hours between test and we did change the oil. What my buddie told me cause my truck huffs a spot of smoke when i first start it the oil builds up in the exhaust and thus will fail the test. I dont know if this helps but it did for me.


----------

